# 1957 Schwinn Jaguar Mark II  Finally Done



## antque (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are photos of my 57 Schwinn Jaguar II, this bike was rescued from the trash. I purchased it from the man,  and took it all apart and cleaned it. The tank decal and paint were too far gone to save. I repainted the tank and put a new decal on the chain guard. The rear light is new, everything else in the bike is original, great westwind tires, all the rest of the paint is in excellent condition. thanks for looking.


----------



## mruiz (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you please post the paint you used and if can be bought in a spay can? Nice job there.
 Mitch


----------



## antque (Sep 10, 2012)

The paint was not to be found. At my local dollar store I found Duplicolor car paint for 50 cents a can. I bought four cans that looked similar and a can of silver. I experimented and found a coat of silver followed by a coat of one shade of green followed by another shade matched almost dead on. This is the only way I could match the paint, and it was hit and miss with the layering of the different shades. I hope this helps.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2012)

LOVE seeing the before and after shots. I do the same thing, because people just don't realize how bad a bike can look when they see it all cleaned up. THe proof is always in the photos!!


----------



## jhilla68 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great!  Love seeing the before & after photos.

I'm scouring around looking for a horn for the tank of my '59 Panther II.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought I was the King of the Rattle Cans...

Nice Job.

I Salute You!


----------



## antque (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the kind comments. The bike was a labor of love, I enjoy taking a basket case and seeing how good I can make it look, as long as most of the bike and paint are original. Complete restorations are too much work and money today. I've done three and never again.  I'm on to my next project a 1948 westfield, I'll post before and after photos when completed.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 12, 2012)

We see these kinds of bikes in the trash around here all the time.

NOT......!


----------



## how (Sep 12, 2012)

I found this in a garbage dumpster behind a tire store


----------

